# Zyprexa (Olanzapine)



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey guys,

So tomorrow I have an appt. with my psychiatrist. It's been a month since my last visit, and the remeron worked somewhat. My DR is about 80% gone but my DP
is still there full force. I tried klonopin but it did nothing for me. So my psychiatrist told me last time, that if wouldn't get any better, she wants me 
to try an antipsychotic med.She said that i'm 100% not psychotic, but nevertheless, an antipsychotic could bring me some relief. As i already mentioned in 
different topics, i was on Zyprexa, but only on a tiny dose (2.5mg). So I think she will rise the dose tomorrow and restart again.

I read up that article : http://apt.rcpsych.org/cgi/content/full/11/2/92
and it says, that "olanzapine is usually helpful in reducing symptoms ".

I will let you know how I'm doing, so wish me luck.

Cheers


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

good luck..olanzapine makes you gain a lot of weight usually


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

danxiety said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So tomorrow I have an appt. with my psychiatrist. It's been a month since my last visit, and the remeron worked somewhat. My DR is about 80% gone but my DP
> is still there full force. I tried klonopin but it did nothing for me. So my psychiatrist told me last time, that if wouldn't get any better, she wants me
> ...


I meant to ask you the other day if you had tried Lamictal and I do not know if I did or not. Anyway, if the Lamictal did not work, I agree with the Zyprexa route and I hope you have good luck with it. I noticed the article did not say anything about Seroquel, but it would be worth a shot if the Zyprexa did not knock it down. Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

Good luck with the olanzapine, i was on 10mg and sadly it didnt do much if anything for me. Watch out for the crazy weight gain!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

danxiety said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So tomorrow I have an appt. with my psychiatrist. It's been a month since my last visit, and the remeron worked somewhat. My DR is about 80% gone but my DP
> is still there full force. I tried klonopin but it did nothing for me. So my psychiatrist told me last time, that if wouldn't get any better, she wants me
> ...


Good luck! Zyprexa was definitely a beneficial drug for me as far as reducing anger/hostility/agitation and helping improve my mood. I'm not sure if it has any effect on my DP/DR however. It is worth a shot though. Keep us posted!


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Doc put me on a diet pill because i was gaining so much weight on the Zyprexa.
I am on 5mg now and i cant wait til i get off of it. I did not have good luck on zyprexa. My body shakes and twitches.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys for your replies. So I just came back from my appt. and she upped my dose up to 5mg.
I shall stay on this dose for 2 weeks and then add the lamictal. I keep you posted how it is going.

keep on fighting !

dan


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

so zyprexa didn't do anything for me. i stopped taking it.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

danxiety said:


> so zyprexa didn't do anything for me. i stopped taking it.


That sux. Seroquel XR is worth a shot. Or Lamictal. Depends on what kind of responder you are, the Lamictal could make things go south in a hurry. I guess I would vote for Seroquel XR. No more than 150-200 range, usually you start off with 50 and tirate up over a period of a few weeks.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Now that I have my diagnosis of hypothyreodism, I won't start any psychoactive drugs. My symptoms started with my thyroid malfunction.
If normal hormone levels do not bring me any relief, I will consider taking Seroquel XR, thank you 4 your advice.

take care


----------

